# Phrag spike gone very wrong



## blondie (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello

I dunno what happened to this spike never had a problem before with this plant, but oh well it still seems to be growing



images upload


imgur


----------



## troy (Mar 5, 2017)

Very bad case of rot!! I would cut off all the rot, repot immeadetely and peroxide it, make sure there is very good airflow around the plant, if possible remove it from other plants, it could spread, the rot was probably induced by some sort of stress, heat/cold or water sitting in the crown with no airflow


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2017)

Maybe not rot, but that spike is done.


----------

